# Performance Chips?



## adam.barb (Oct 5, 2007)

Are there any Performance Chip's available for a 2.5L Rabbit?


----------



## adam.barb (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Performance Chips? (adam.barb)*

Bump


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: Performance Chips? (adam.barb)*

GIAC Software with 91/93 (dual mapped to be fully maximized on either octane), Stock (87 oct. compatible!), Race gas, Valet (aka Golf Cart Mode), and Kill (will not allow vehicle to start) programs









$395 for the base program (91/93)
$50 for stock mode
$100 for race gas
$50 for Kill
$50 for valet
On 93 octane on a 2008, the gains are around 12-14HP and 12-15ft/lbs
Click below for more information!



_Modified by [email protected] at 8:10 AM 2-13-2008_


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: Performance Chips? (adam.barb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adam.barb* »_Are there any Performance Chip's available for a 2.5L Rabbit? 

nah yo, no chips. no intakes or exhaust either. no turbos. dude, search. type in chip...boom, a ton of results.


----------



## adam.barb (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Performance Chips? (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_
nah yo, no chips. no intakes or exhaust either. no turbos. dude, search. type in chip...boom, a ton of results.


There is a turbo for the Rabbit... Stage I & II. III is coming soon.
https://www.c2motorsports.net/....aspx
I did search, most of the info is on GTI's. That's why I started a new thread.


_Modified by adam.barb at 4:45 PM 2-12-2008_


----------



## studio19sound (Dec 14, 2006)

Updated Tuner's Guide - Thank you Uberbunni! Mods should definitely sticky that thread.


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

Unitronic
GIAC
C2
Revo
Neuspeed


----------



## mobitsfa (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: (rabbit07)*

Right now only Giac has a flash for your car


----------



## NCDieselGuy (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (mobitsfa)*

http://www.inmotionusa.com has a flash for the Rabbit.....go to the the web site and see for your self. 


_Modified by NCDieselGuy at 7:20 PM 2-18-2008_


----------

